# Sticky  The myLargescale.com Figure Class! By Chris Walas



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*The myLargescale.com Figure Class! By Chris Walas*
Chris Walas shows you how to make your own amazingly crafted figures in any scale you happen to be modeling in.

*Chapter 1:*


http://www.npcrr.com/Articles/FiguresClass/Figure_Class_Ch1.pdf



*Chapter 2:*


http://www.npcrr.com/Articles/FiguresClass/Figure_Class_Ch2.pdf



*Chapter 3:*


http://www.npcrr.com/Articles/FiguresClass/Figure_Class_Ch3.pdf



*Associated Files:*


http://www.npcrr.com/Articles/FiguresClass/FigureClassAssociatedFiles.zip



Edit: I don't know why I can't make the damn links work, but if you copy the URLs and paste them into your browser, they work. Sorry for the inconvenience. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, a real blast from the past. Thanks Dwight.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, I really need to try this.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dwight,
Just in time for my winter break!
Tom


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes I am painting cheap sitting figures from ebay today, prime time to try some custom ones, thanks
Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I downloaded those files...just in case ya know


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This was something that has resided in the "MasterClass and Articles" Index for some time, but I thought it a good idea to post it here as well.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight for the reminder of past fun times. I hope Chris is still doing well, he sure did a service to the large scale railroading community with his classes on figure building.

I probably have 20-30 figures that I built following Chris's class outlines, what fun and entertainment doing these figures and enjoying the learning process. 

I still have a box full of material and ideas that I want to get back to one of these days and build some more figures
Rick


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!!

Talk about timing. I was going through my bookshelves and found a notebook with chapters 1 & 2 printed out mildly cursed myself for never printing out chapter 3.

Chris's classes were great!

Thanks Dwight


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dwight, thank you for keeping those articles safe and accessible! I learned a lot from those articles way back in 2012/2013 and started to sculpt my own figures the "Chris" way.

I know this thread is from 2016 but the reason I dig it up is that I mention Chris Walas his masterclass articles on my blog today. I made a link to this specific post on MLS and 3 direct links to the 3 chapters, crediting you for storing these on your website (with a link to your website).

I just wanted to let you know this, hoping you don't mind I mention the links to the articles (personally, I think these articles are so great they need to be kept alive  ). 

I don't think it will draw much more traffic to your website, the blog is actually more intended as some sort of notebook for myself and a portfolio on my railway to friends and family...

Here is a link to the post: https://smallgardenrailroad.blogspot.com/2019/03/sculpting-figures-chris-walas-way.html

But if you do mind / don't agree or want to change the way I posted it, please contact me and I will change the post as desired.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus;

Dwight left MLS, perhaps a year ago, so I don't think he will see your message. I am sure that he would not have minded what you mentioned. Like many others, Dwight became exasperated with the loss of our personal photo databases, and the general lack of concern the new owners have shown about that fiasco.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't post here anymore, but I do still lurk. There are a few ongoing builds I like to keep up with. At any rate, I don't mind direct links to my web site for these articles. Originally, Shad was supposed to reserve space on the MLS server for them and give me access, but that never happened. In retrospect, it's probably a good thing, as they may have disappeared along with lots of other stuff. I will keep then alive on my sites until I kick the bucket. LOL.

One of you younger, stable, responsible guys may want to create a duplicate set and see to it that the articles outlive me... not that I plan on checking out soon, but one never really knows.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dwight.. What is your site? 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> Dwight.. What is your site?
> 
> Thanks
> Jason



Jason, 

links are in Dwight's signature.


Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt anyone could access the articles directly from my site without specific links. However, links to all the preserved stuff are available here,

http://forums.mylargescale.com/27-m...3-masterclasses-articles-index-downloads.html

and links to the Live Steam stuff are here.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/187-informative-threads-index.html


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Dwight!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I don't post here anymore, but I do still lurk. There are a few ongoing builds I like to keep up with. At any rate, I don't mind direct links to my web site for these articles. Originally, Shad was supposed to reserve space on the MLS server for them and give me access, but that never happened. In retrospect, it's probably a good thing, as they may have disappeared along with lots of other stuff. I will keep then alive on my sites until I kick the bucket. LOL.
> 
> One of you younger, stable, responsible guys may want to create a duplicate set and see to it that the articles outlive me... not that I plan on checking out soon, but one never really knows.



Thanks Dwight! 

Indeed a good thing it was not stored on MLS server than... Glad you took the role as treasure keeper ;-)
I've made a backup of de PDF's for personal use but I don't know if I can store them on the blog (as far as I can see I only can store pictures, but converting it to pictures is not a good idea).
Anyway just stay with us!! ;-)
Is Chris Walas himself still around?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Chris is somewhere in WA. We haven't been in touch for years.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.chriswalascreatures.com/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Thanks for the link. The new critters are interesting, but I miss the Lemurians and their voluptuous female leaders, the Rogue County citizenry, and the temple to Taheckwichya. Still is good to see what Chris is doing now.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

David, you're welcome. I too was hoping he was still doing trains, but as some artists do, it was been there done that...
Be Blessed,


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

John thanks for that link! 

I found another site today from (or about?) Chris Walas. I think it is an older website but the ' voluptuous female leaders' (oh my!  )and other stuff David mentioned is present on this site. Including very much information and pictures of engines and other motive power, some rolling stock and a lot of figures.
And... also the Figure Class articles from MLS! The articles are devided in 3 chapters, the third includes also other figures / creatures. 

http://4largescale.com/chris/c18.htm

So Dwight... now there are at least 2 treasure keepers on the internet ;-)
BTW I love his speeders build out of... foam! Have to try that once


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus;

Just a little footnote concerning the photos of Rouge County. I built the flatcar with the still for Chris as a thank you for the little dragon he sculpted for one of my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad locomotives. (photo below)









Had a fun time building the "recipe machine" flat car.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus said:


> John thanks for that link!
> 
> http://4largescale.com/chris/c18.htm
> 
> So Dwight... now there are at least 2 treasure keepers on the internet ;-)


4largescale.com belongs to Dean Whipple, who used to hang out here in the early days of MLS. As a "treasure keeper," sadly, he is older than I am. As with me, once he passes on and his domain fees are no longer paid, his "treasure" will vaporize just as mine will. 

I'd just like to see these preserved articles and "Hot To" info survive us. Much work went into them by their original authors, as well as by Steve Conkle, a former moderator here who went by the handle SteveC, and myself to convert all of these posts to PDF (which preserved the images within the document), and store them offsite.

Considering all that was lost when the new owners of this site lost the images of many members and former members (including Chris Walas's), many of the images contained in the preserved documents would have been lost as well, rendering them useless.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Paulus;
> 
> Just a little footnote concerning the photos of Rouge County. I built the flatcar with the still for Chris as a thank you for the little dragon he sculpted for one of my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad locomotives. (photo below)
> 
> ...



A still for a dragon... now that is a remarkable exchange ;-)
That dragon is a nice memory David, and I believe it must have been fun to build such a flatcar. What car is it on the site because I am afraid I am looking over it?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> 4largescale.com belongs to Dean Whipple, who used to hang out here in the early days of MLS. As a "treasure keeper," sadly, he is older than I am. As with me, once he passes on and his domain fees are no longer paid, his "treasure" will vaporize just as mine will.
> 
> I'd just like to see these preserved articles and "Hot To" info survive us. Much work went into them by their original authors, as well as by Steve Conkle, a former moderator here who went by the handle SteveC, and myself to convert all of these posts to PDF (which preserved the images within the document), and store them offsite.
> 
> Considering all that was lost when the new owners of this site lost the images of many members and former members (including Chris Walas's), many of the images contained in the preserved documents would have been lost as well, rendering them useless.



That is indeed a loss! 
So... point taken Dwight. I Googled and found out how to store / upload PDF's on the blog. I still mention this MLS post and the 4largescale site (including links), but I have made new links to the uploaded PDF's.
With just a few years away from the big five-o myself I think I am a youngster and hopefully the articles are save for some time 
https://smallgardenrailroad.blogspot.com/2019/03/sculpting-figures-chris-walas-way.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have made new links to the uploaded PDF's.


That won't save them. As Dwight says, as soon as the annual fees aren't paid, "poof" they are gone.



> I think I am a youngster and hopefully the articles are save for some time


No way. Copy the PDFs to your computer and back-up your computer regularly. [I have old external disks that go back almost 10 years.]


Maybe we can come up with a scheme to let a youngster like you "adopt" the site and pay the annual fees?


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

This series is fantastic and should emulate. Thanks for posting Dwight.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus;

When you go to _Chris Walas.... Make your own figures with Sculpey_, Pick Photos first. Next select the first choice, "Rogue Co. Celebrates." Scroll to the bottom photo. That is the car I built. 
The still can be seen under the happy fellow's left arm (he has a red top and suspenders), and the cooling tup can be seen behind his right arm.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> That won't save them. As Dwight says, as soon as the annual fees aren't paid, "poof" they are gone.
> 
> 
> No way. Copy the PDFs to your computer and back-up your computer regularly. [I have old external disks that go back almost 10 years.]
> ...



I meant I made copies and stored them on Google Drive (cloud). These can be accesed from my blog. Google Drive is free and my blog is free; no annual fees to pay (until offcourse Google change this). 

But at least they are stored for now on a 3th location for everybody accessible which they are not if I store them on my computer only. 

And off course I made copies on external storage, but more for my own use.


Keeping them on a payed site will remain the problem of 'poofing' if not paid


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Paulus;
> 
> When you go to _Chris Walas.... Make your own figures with Sculpey_, Pick Photos first. Next select the first choice, "Rogue Co. Celebrates." Scroll to the bottom photo. That is the car I built.
> The still can be seen under the happy fellow's left arm (he has a red top and suspenders), and the cooling tup can be seen behind his right arm.
> ...



Now I found it, thank you David! 
This picture: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cjwalas/FM4.JPG 

The crew surely has found their way to the car!


----------

